# PCGH.de: Filmjury.de: Jetzt Beta-Tester werden und Prämie sichern



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Filmjury.de: Jetzt Beta-Tester werden und Prämie sichern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Blizzard (17. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Filmjury.de: Jetzt Beta-Tester werden und Prämie sichern*

Werbung als News?


----------



## JuGeWa (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Filmjury.de: Jetzt Beta-Tester werden und Prämie sichern*

ganz meine Meinung, Blizzard.
Werbung sollte auch bei firmeninterner Werbung als Werbung deklariert werden; ein Journalist sollte Artikel so schreiben, dass das Thema von allen Seiten und vor allem neutral beleuchten.

Daher meine Wertung: 6


----------



## Eylisia (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Filmjury.de: Jetzt Beta-Tester werden und Prämie sichern*

seht ihr auch wie dieses Schiff untergeht? 
Mal wieder eine glanzleistung von pcgh sowas als news zu verfassen.


----------



## HeNrY (7. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Filmjury.de: Jetzt Beta-Tester werden und Prämie sichern*

Ein Magazin eines Verlages darf doch wohl auch Werbung für ein anderes Format eben dieses machen, oder etwa nicht?
Du musst ja auch nicht überall draufklicken.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Filmjury.de: Jetzt Beta-Tester werden und Prämie sichern*



Eylisia schrieb:


> seht ihr auch wie dieses Schiff untergeht?
> Mal wieder eine glanzleistung von pcgh sowas als news zu verfassen.


 
Na ja, ganz so  seh ich das auch nicht (gebe da HeNrY recht)
Ob man es allerdings wirklich in Form einer *News* präsentieren/bewerben sollte ist aber durchaus diskussionswürdig


----------

